# Freemont Peak



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Freemont Peak with Island Lake below.

I put this in the fishing forum, so I might as well stick it in here. Sorry it's not a Utah pic. It's from Wyoming's Wind River Mtns.

I always liked the picture.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice photo goob.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I always liked the picture.


Because that's a great picture. Nice job.

Very nice.


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

Some of the best fishing I've ever had is right there on that lake. Can't wait to go back up.

Afishnado


----------

